# DLA5 blocks this morning...



## SavageSvage

Has anyone had luck in getting one this morning? It's 8:10am and by now I usually I have one but I haven't seen anything pop up at all.


----------



## imfatandold

im not flexing but i went to pick up someone at t he WH and its a ghost town dont bother fishing today. chino took most of the routes and there are 4 dsps at DLA5 now.


----------



## SavageSvage

imfatandold said:


> im not flexing but i went to pick up someone at t he WH and its a ghost town dont bother fishing today. chino took most of the routes and there are 4 dsps at DLA5 now.


whats dsps?


----------



## Movaldriver

Nope nothing today. Weird because last night I got a route in Chino territory today they get ours. No clue what is going on with flex in Riverside. What is dsps? Sorry if I sound dumb

I had a return last night and they were unloading 2 trucks there should be blocks today


----------



## imfatandold

Movaldriver said:


> Nope nothing today. Weird because last night I got a route in Chino territory today they get ours. No clue what is going on with flex in Riverside. What is dsps? Sorry if I sound dumb
> 
> I had a return last night and they were unloading 2 trucks there should be blocks today


 4 different whitevan dispatchers. there used to be 3 a month ago another 1 started up so nows theres 4 + chino took most of the routes dla5 used to have thats why its been so shity for flex.

ps. dsps are always hiring if you guys want a real job HEHEEEE turn around for a white van driver is about 1 month though most quit after 2 weeks lol


----------



## Movaldriver

Chino took alot of routes but Riverside also added just as many so we should be getting some. I think part of the problem is it's the lull before the holiday season. Im hearing from the warehouse it should pick up soon but they honestly say alot of stuff that never happens lol


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex

SavageSvage said:


> whats dsps?


Must be talking about the contractors (white vans). On my last DLA5 run the other day, one of the contractors were asking each of the Flex drivers if they want to work for them. There is even a sign when you drive out with the all the contractors contact info.

Got my first DLA7 run this morning. So long R'side, hello Chino.


----------



## Movaldriver

Savage I did see a 915 for tomorrow but as usual gone before you can blink. I also didn't get any reserved offers and this past week I had 3. I have 1 tonight at 430. I'll see how things look when I'm there.


----------



## SavageSvage

ZoomZoomFlex said:


> Must be talking about the contractors (white vans). On my last DLA5 run the other day, one of the contractors were asking each of the Flex drivers if they want to work for them. There is even a sign when you drive out with the all the contractors contact info.
> 
> Got my first DLA7 run this morning. So long R'side, hello Chino.


Where is DLA7 located?


----------



## Movaldriver

Chino Hills


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex

SavageSvage said:


> Where is DLA7 located?





Movaldriver said:


> Chino Hills


Chino, not Chino Hills, on Euclid and Fern.


----------



## Placebo17

Movaldriver said:


> Im hearing from the warehouse it should pick up soon but they honestly say alot of stuff that never happens lol


I think they're told to tell you BS. I see whole bunch of 5 hour blocks laying around. It's not the amount of packages that have decreased since summer, it's how they're distributing them. At our warehouse, there's only 11am for regular cars now and random redelivery blocks. Nothing else. Before we used to have 10:00, 10:30, 11:00, 11:30, 12:00, 1:30, 2:30, 3:30, 5:30, 6:00, 7:00... LOL... Well you get the picture. The warehouse gets about the same amount of packages as couple months ago, it's just that most go to the white vans, 5 hour drivers, and other delivery services. We get the left overs...


----------



## Movaldriver

I got a 915 for tomorrow only 3 hour but it's something

Placebo we used to get blocks here starting at 8 am and every half hour until around 430 would be the last one. Now morning blocks start at 9 end at 945. Afternoon start at 4 and usually end at 445. We are definitely not getting the offers we used to. I used to go to offers and get 9 out of 10 I accepted. Now I'm lucky to get 1 out of 20.


----------



## Placebo17

Yeah I hear you, blocks disappear in less than half a second now. It was never this bad but hiring more drivers, less 3 hour blocks, and now more bots. When you add all this up, it just looking grim.

The funny thing is if you ask one of the warehouse minions, their responses are always, "Just keep on tapping."

Keep on tapping for hours when there aren't any blocks?


----------



## imfatandold

Placebo17 said:


> I think they're told to tell you BS. I see whole bunch of 5 hour blocks laying around. It's not the amount of packages that have decreased since summer, it's how they're distributing them. At our warehouse, there's only 11am for regular cars now and random redelivery blocks. Nothing else. Before we used to have 10:00, 10:30, 11:00, 11:30, 12:00, 1:30, 2:30, 3:30, 5:30, 6:00, 7:00... LOL... Well you get the picture. The warehouse gets about the same amount of packages as couple months ago, it's just that most go to the white vans, 5 hour drivers, and other delivery services. We get the left overs...


5 hour blocks make no sense to me how is driving around in a vehicle that gets 10 maybe 15 mpg if your lucky worth it? stop and go is a ***** on gas.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

ZoomZoomFlex said:


> Chino, not Chino Hills, on Euclid and Fern.


and 5 miles south of the 60 and about 4 from the 91. Go in off of Fern come out on Euclid. And of course, cal trans had the Euclid off ramp closed today. 

I'm only seeing Chino and Rosemead offers for today and Sunday. When Usually the rest show up too. Haven't seen Anaheim or Inglewood yet .


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> and 5 miles south of the 60 and about 4 from the 91. Go in off of Fern come out on Euclid. And of course, cal trans had the Euclid off ramp closed today.
> 
> I'm only seeing Chino and Rosemead offers for today and Sunday. When Usually the rest show up too. Haven't seen Anaheim or Inglewood yet .


Just saw several Irvine one's drop and a Hawthorne.

Finished my first run out of DLA7 this morning. A big difference vs DLA5 in the check in procedures. Had to give my driver's licence, they gave it back when i got the check in booth, you have to write your name on your route sheet, have to scan a QR code on a blue vest computer .... did NONE of that at DLA5.

Really enjoyed the 30 mile RT from home to home vs. the 140-160 miles I was doing over the past week at DLA5,


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Irvine, Ya so did I. 

I don't mind writing my name on the route sheet but I want it back at check out and they want to keep it. When you get one with 8 route #'s that are not in order, makes it more difficult to load the car. 

I had a choice today Chino Hills or Eastvale. Took Eastvale cause it was closer to home. Both had 58 pac's. Almost had to take 2 back but restarted the phone and app worked like it was suppose to.


----------



## Movaldriver

I did Eastvale tonight out of Riverside


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Smh,.... 4hr ?

I'm wondering. Did they send me an at-a-boy. Monday 945 4 hr reserve. Good way to start the week. Problem is, how far away.


----------



## imfatandold

Movaldriver said:


> I did Eastvale tonight out of Riverside


 i got 10 packages to riverside... finished in 50 minutes lol its nice when you know the guy there.


----------



## Tank_Driver

Hope things change fast at DLA5, but right now it's not looking promising. Despite the fact that there's still routes to the local area and Moreno Valley etc., those ones going toward Temecula, especially the godforsaken off-road areas in between just don't seem worth it. 

The only hope is that the areas in between that are growing like crazy and actually have roads near Sun City/Menifee etc. will get busier and same day orders will start coming in (it's my understanding that a lot of those new homes still only have the standard Prime 2 day right now but same day may be in the works).

I personally will miss the morning routes north and east, and those afternoon ones heading west. It was a consistently busy and predictable schedule, and dirt roads were few and far between.


----------



## Movaldriver

I had another stupid Perris route today. Three hours my butt! Dirt roads and two acre lots plus hillside driveways take longer. 50 packages only two stops had more than one delivery. Amazon, you cannot claim next stop is one minute away when it easily takes ten due to road conditions!!! Send some managers out to Wood Road and to D and C streets, and Warren Road to see what we are dealing with!!! This is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## SavageSvage

Movaldriver said:


> I had another stupid Perris route today. Three hours my butt! Dirt roads and two acre lots plus hillside driveways take longer. 50 packages only two stops had more than one delivery. Amazon, you cannot claim next stop is one minute away when it easily takes ten due to road conditions!!! Send some managers out to Wood Road and to D and C streets, and Warren Road to see what we are dealing with!!! This is absolutely ridiculous.


I had a Riverside route (54 pkgs) south of van Buren but north of perris in that rural area. So much dirt... Ugh.. 3hr route took me 2 1/2hrs. All cause I have to take the unstable road slowly.


----------



## Movaldriver

I was supposed to finish at 1215 it was 10 to 1 when I was done

We all need to email Amazon basically what I said above. They need to recognize these routes are NOT typical deliveries and they just take longer


----------



## Tank_Driver

Movaldriver said:


> I had another stupid Perris route today. Three hours my butt! Dirt roads and two acre lots plus hillside driveways take longer. 50 packages only two stops had more than one delivery. Amazon, you cannot claim next stop is one minute away when it easily takes ten due to road conditions!!! Send some managers out to Wood Road and to D and C streets, and Warren Road to see what we are dealing with!!! This is absolutely ridiculous.


Notice the trend too: what used to (and should still be) a 4 hour route has now turned into a 3 hour route. 50 packages give or take used to be typical for a suburban area of, say, Redlands, with modern civilization, driveways, and visible addresses. Sure you could easily finish an hour or more early, but that was based on efficiency and the reminder that block lengths are supposed to account for time to return to the WH. This is especially true for a rural area, where access problems, address issues, etc. dramatically increase the likelihood of having returns. Smh

I hope we are not witnessing the "uberization" of Flex.


----------



## Movaldriver

Yeah it's ridiculous. I've already sent one email. I'm sure to get no response or a we don't give a crap email. But I think we all really need to make them aware of the issue. If enough people say something they will at least be aware of the situation


----------



## Movaldriver

Wow! I actually just got a 4 hour for 4 o'clock amazing!


----------



## SavageSvage

Movaldriver said:


> Wow! I actually just got a 4 hour for 4 o'clock amazing!


Me too! Let's hope it's not way out in the middle of no where


----------



## Movaldriver

Yeah one trip a day down there is enough for me lol


----------



## SavageSvage

I'm calling it right now.. If its not nearby Riverside/moval its gonna be Menifee /murrietta

Even if it's perris.. It better be modern 21st century look at me I've got paved roads and street lights perris.


----------



## Movaldriver

Hahahaha


----------



## imfatandold

Movaldriver said:


> Yeah it's ridiculous. I've already sent one email. I'm sure to get no response or a we don't give a crap email. But I think we all really need to make them aware of the issue. If enough people say something they will at least be aware of the situation


only way you are going to make them aware of the issue is to not deliver the packages... why do you keep offroading in your vehicle? is amazon going to buy you knew shocks? fix your tires? or do you just like offroading?


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex

Movaldriver said:


> I had another stupid Perris route today. Three hours my butt! Dirt roads and two acre lots plus hillside driveways take longer. 50 packages only two stops had more than one delivery. Amazon, you cannot claim next stop is one minute away when it easily takes ten due to road conditions!!! Send some managers out to Wood Road and to D and C streets, and Warren Road to see what we are dealing with!!! This is absolutely ridiculous.





SavageSvage said:


> I had a Riverside route (54 pkgs) south of van Buren but north of perris in that rural area. So much dirt... Ugh.. 3hr route took me 2 1/2hrs. All cause I have to take the unstable road slowly.


LOL. I had both those areas last week! *** that Wood Road Perris route! That's the route where I said I had it with DLA5 and moved to Chino. Flex routes from Moval to Temecula (down the 215) are just nightmares!


----------



## Movaldriver

I was checking on friends in Vegas so didn't really check for blocks. Did anything come up this morning?


----------



## imfatandold

Movaldriver said:


> I was checking on friends in Vegas so didn't really check for blocks. Did anything come up this morning?


bots are still grabbing them all if thats what you want to know. lol tons of them were released but none of the people i know could grab them since they all turned off their bots. we just got the usual botters showing up that still havent been banned by amazon. so either a big ban is gonna happen with the next update or amazon is full of shit and just using scare tactics cuz they cant really do shit about botters.


----------



## Movaldriver

Yeah that's basically what I was wondering thanks. Jerks are screwing up the whole thing


----------



## jester121

Tank_Driver said:


> I hope we are not witnessing the "uberization" of Flex.


Of course you are -- why would you think otherwise?

As has been pointed out before -- Amazon runs detailed analysis of how long X blocks take for area Y at time/day Z. All the drivers who fly around as fast as they can and finish the 3 hour block in 1 hour? Those are who we have to thank for the 2 1/2 and 2 hour blocks now.

If you owned a business and could cut your wage expenses by 33% surely you'd do the same thing Amazon does, right? They're just being smart.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

They sent me to Buena Park. Um, ok. Checked the map and it's all within 1 mile from Anaheim DLA2. Which is really Buena Park. 43/35 stops. A few business' then large town home complexes. Done in 3hrs +1 to drive back. But worked my way towards Newport with Lyft.


----------



## SavageSvage

anyone manage to get anything this morning?


----------



## imfatandold

SavageSvage said:


> anyone manage to get anything this morning?


nope bots are in full affect again even when the homie at dla5 drops a block for me i cant get it. "HE WILL LITERALLY DROP BLOCKS FOR ANYONE THAT ASK IF THEY ARE AVAILABLE". in the past week i have gotten 3 blocks one of them was a reserved... so it looks like im gonna start cheating again just like everyone els.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Could of had a 4hr out of chino but I'm off today.

Cool, just scored a 4hr for Monday 930.


----------



## Tank_Driver

SavageSvage said:


> anyone manage to get anything this morning?


Nothing, but saw my first 5 hour block this afternoon. Funny thing is I drive a crossover (4 door), and generally have a little extra room, but not much, on 4 hour blocks. I thought you need a full-sized SUV/truck/van etc. and answered their vehicle survey correctly.

Anyone get 5 hours with anything other than full-sized vehicles?


----------



## Movaldriver

I think alot of people saw the 5 hour according to the Facebook group. I saw it too.

I honestly think they might have mistakenly dropped the 5 hour to a bunch of people


----------



## Tank_Driver

Movaldriver said:


> I think alot of people saw the 5 hour according to the Facebook group. I saw it too.
> 
> I honestly think they might have mistakenly dropped the 5 hour to a bunch of people


Thanks for the info, makes sense given everything recently eh?


----------



## Movaldriver

Absolutely! It wouldn't be the first time they dropped blocks by mistake. One day they gave me about 20 packages because they had to split blocks to give everyone something. Someone mistakenly put up blocks when they didn't actually have any.


----------



## oicu812

It's probably a test to see who shows up for the 5 hr routes. If you can't fit all the packages in your 5 hr rack in the Fiat 500 you drove up with, then you're going to get "ticketed".


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

I saw a 5hr out of Hawthorne this early afternoon.


----------



## oicu812

I see 5 hrs out of every station.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive

I saw two three-hour blocks offered for 8pm and 8:30pm at around 7:15 this evening.


----------



## Movaldriver

Then a 9-12 so they are having trouble getting people to take the night routes. I'm not taking any! Not worth it.


----------



## imfatandold

Movaldriver said:


> Then a 9-12 so they are having trouble getting people to take the night routes. I'm not taking any! Not worth it.


you have to be mentally ill or need money really bad to take night routes from dla5.


----------



## Placebo17

imfatandold said:


> you have to be mentally ill or need money really bad to take night routes from dla5.


Not just dla5 but evening routes used be some same days mixed in with reattempts. Now they are ALL reattempt apartments. Flex drivers no longer get the same days. And most of the time they send you 25 to 30 miles away where it's guaranteed a trip back to the warehouse. Full 3 hour route + gas + mileage + all reattempt package = pulling teeth.


----------



## Movaldriver

Somebody must have dropped their 4 hour reserved I just picked it up


----------



## SavageSvage

I got a 4hr route yesterday, (Sun) for 4:15-8:15, it turned out to be 8 pkgs, all to corona. They were on a Wrong station rack. I got dirty looks from this guy who had a full size 4hr route lol. I was done in an hour :3


----------



## Movaldriver

That's awesome!


----------



## Movaldriver

Holy cow! Screen full of offers!!! Like the good old days


----------



## SavageSvage

Movaldriver said:


> Holy cow! Screen full of offers!!! Like the good old days


Did you manage a screen shot?


----------



## Movaldriver

I don't know how on this phone


----------



## impoorlikeyou

So


Movaldriver said:


> Holy cow! Screen full of offers!!! Like the good old days


 What so you think happened? Finally got rid of the cheaters or did it have somthing to do with the massive acident on the 215


----------



## Movaldriver

New manager. It's a mess trying to get in three lines of cars. I heard new manager from another driver.

What accident?


----------



## impoorlikeyou

S


Movaldriver said:


> New manager. It's a mess trying to get in three lines of cars. I heard new manager from another driver.
> 
> What accident?


Sounds odd what exactly did the manager do? Are people getting like 10 packages?


----------



## SavageSvage

impoorlikeyou said:


> S
> 
> Sounds odd what exactly did the manager do? Are people getting like 10 packages?


One can only hope.I'm here for my 10am 3hr block and I'm waiting in line out in the street.

Waiting...

Edit :10:06am still on the street but closer to the driveway.. If I heard the blue vest guy correctly, he's asking cars if they're 9am blocks...


----------



## Movaldriver

No new manager just more work


----------



## SavageSvage

Movaldriver said:


> No new manager just more work


I asked Jethro? The Philipino blue vest, and he said the trucks are moving and there's maintenance going on so that's what's slowed everything down. Aaaaaand, 9am is still trying to get inside, he moved 10am off to parking spots on the side


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Same for me. Maybe the fire, or Columbus day ?


----------



## Movaldriver

Apparently yesterday the app was really bad. Jethro and Christian told me a lady had a 5 hour but app was so screwed up didn't have to take most of them. Wasn't letting her scan. She got done in half hour. I need a route like that! They told me I should try the 5 hour blocks so I will.


----------



## jester121

I hope you guys are sending off ranting emails to Support if these loading delays are causing your blocks to run long and costing you money. No damn way Amazon should be firing drivers for a couple little offenses but their employees can waste your valuable earning time and make you late? Hell no. We had that problem for a while at my original warehouse and some drivers starting a *****ing campaign to Support -- no way to be sure it took effect, but shortly thereafter we had a big shakeout with new blue vests coming onboard. Maybe coincidence... maybe not.


----------



## SavageSvage

Movaldriver said:


> Apparently yesterday the app was really bad. Jethro and Christian told me a lady had a 5 hour but app was so screwed up didn't have to take most of them. Wasn't letting her scan. She got done in half hour. I need a route like that! They told me I should try the 5 hour blocks so I will.


Are you driving a big vehicle?


----------



## Movaldriver

Big enough apparently. They told me if I got the signup email (I did) to go for it. Not thrilled with the idea but 4 hours are such a rarity I think I'll try next one they send me.


----------



## Movaldriver

SavageSvage said:


> One can only hope.I'm here for my 10am 3hr block and I'm waiting in line out in the street.
> 
> Waiting...
> 
> Edit :10:06am still on the street but closer to the driveway.. If I heard the blue vest guy correctly, he's asking cars if they're 9am blocks...


I had a 930 it was horrible getting in. But I got out around 1015 not too bad. Guess I got lucky before the line got worse. I'm really hoping we stay busy.


----------



## Movaldriver

Picked up a 4 hour for 245. Two blocks in one day. It's like the good old days!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

^^^ Was hoping you'd get back to back 4hr today. I was told the 5hr are up to 80 pac's.



Movaldriver said:


> I had a 930 it was horrible getting in. But I got out around 1015 not too bad. Guess I got lucky before the line got worse. I'm really hoping we stay busy.


One can only hope it was a bunch of newbies after a pile of deacts. But probably there computers were having issues too.

Anyone else get the blurry back ground during your route ?


----------



## oicu812

Movaldriver said:


> I don't know how on this phone


Android -> Power + Volume down (both at same time)

iOS -> Press side button and immediately press home button


----------



## Movaldriver

Show up for my 245, nobody at gate not unusual for early afternoon, pull in Warehouse, nobody paying attention to any drivers. Get my car fully loaded and have to track down some body to give my count. I approach the new girl holding the clipboard and she says Can I help you? Uh, yeah. I need to give you my count. Oh and I guess you should check me in! Geez! She acted totally clueless! So much for security. Unless it's a morning block or 4 o'clock I guess anybody can just pull in and just load up their car. Great security Amazon!!This stuff makes me crazy. She was obviously new but shouldn't someone be training her? Usually lane 2 is strict about one car at a time. Today they were lined up on the ramp and nobody even went over there.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

My only concern is/was which lane to pull into.

Soooo, you found a route with 10 stops all within a mile from home right ?


----------



## Movaldriver

Haha yeah 41 tonight and 37 this morning on my 3 hour


----------



## imfatandold

Movaldriver said:


> Show up for my 245, nobody at gate not unusual for early afternoon, pull in Warehouse, nobody paying attention to any drivers. Get my car fully loaded and have to track down some body to give my count. I approach the new girl holding the clipboard and she says Can I help you? Uh, yeah. I need to give you my count. Oh and I guess you should check me in! Geez! She acted totally clueless! So much for security. Unless it's a morning block or 4 o'clock I guess anybody can just pull in and just load up their car. Great security Amazon!!This stuff makes me crazy. She was obviously new but shouldn't someone be training her? Usually lane 2 is strict about one car at a time. Today they were lined up on the ramp and nobody even went over there.


i keep wondering about the security thing too i remember when i first start flex DLA5 had a few guards patrolling the area keeping an eye on people and vehicles coming in and out. im not saying i would but i know that place pretty well and it wouldnt be to hard to just drive in load up a white van and leave with thousands in merch. absolutely NO ONE checks or ids white vans...


----------



## Movaldriver

This exact thing has happened around Christmas which is why it makes me so crazy

They rely on security cameras which are everywhere. I'm sure security will tighten up closer to holiday time. The other thing about that route was, I had a huge box that was going to a school. It was already 3 o'clock and the stop was towards the end. I pointed it out and left it behind. I have learned to check for business deliveries on evening routes.


----------



## Ladylib84

I have done like 6 5 hour blocks. Each time except for the 1st time (only 11 packages that time), I've had 80-87 packages. I don't know how you could get it done without a large vehicle


----------



## Movaldriver

Today again 3 hour morning and 4 hour afternoon. I'm hoping it stays this way. It's like it was months ago and I'm loving it.


----------



## Tank_Driver

Movaldriver said:


> Today again 3 hour morning and 4 hour afternoon. I'm hoping it stays this way. It's like it was months ago and I'm loving it.


Nice, how are/were the routes? Been busy with rideshare, but getting back into Flex this week


----------



## imfatandold

Movaldriver said:


> Today again 3 hour morning and 4 hour afternoon. I'm hoping it stays this way. It's like it was months ago and I'm loving it.


saw some in the morning instantly gone didnt even get a chance to tap on the block... saw some in the afternoon same story. time to start using the vps cheat. i kind of doubt you are getting them legitly back in the day before all this cheating bs started all it took was a good wifi connection to get blocks.


----------



## Tank_Driver

imfatandold said:


> saw some in the morning instantly gone didnt even get a chance to tap on the block... saw some in the afternoon same story. time to start using the vps cheat. i kind of doubt you are getting them legitly back in the day before all this cheating bs started all it took was a good wifi connection to get blocks.


Even though I gave them up because I ended up in LA for Uber/Lyft, I've had no problems grabbing blocks manually the last week after the changes. In fact, there's been a few days where at least 3 block times were open for the morning around the same time very much mimicking the "old days."

Never once botted and never will. Be careful before you make assumptions.


----------



## imfatandold

Tank_Driver said:


> Even though I gave them up because I ended up in LA for Uber/Lyft, I've had no problems grabbing blocks manually the last week after the changes. In fact, there's been a few days where at least 3 block times were open for the morning around the same time very much mimicking the "old days."
> 
> Never once botted and never will. Be careful before you make assumptions.


wasnt even talking to you. i quoted the guy out of DLA5 where cheaters are out of control plenty of emails warning people not to cheat but everyone is still cheating.


----------



## Tank_Driver

imfatandold said:


> wasnt even talking to you. i quoted the guy out of DLA5 where cheaters are out of control plenty of emails warning people not to cheat but everyone is still cheating.


That was already clear. You missed the point


----------



## Movaldriver

For the record I have never cheated. I have no idea how any of that stuff works. I know basically zero about computers. I feel it's wrong to use anything that gives an unfair advantage.



Tank_Driver said:


> Nice, how are/were the routes? Been busy with rideshare, but getting back into Flex this week


Morning routes this week have all been 3 hours but afternoon are 4. The morning routes suck. Lake Matthews and Perris. Dirt roads and hills on cliffs. I miss Yucaipa Redlands and Beaumont lol


----------



## Movaldriver

Well I shot myself in the foot lol. Just picked up an afternoon 3 hour block. I would rather have a 4 hour but at least I'll get home to see the game. Wasn't going to take anything that started after 230 anyway. Just glad early afternoon blocks have picked up! And yes, I get them by manually hitting refresh!!! CONSTANTLY


----------



## SavageSvage

Yesterday I did a 3hr morning route... Out off of wood south of van Buren.. You know those dirt roads.. Then I had a 4hr route 2:30pm, 5x pkgs, Hemet. I was done in about an hour and a half lol..

Today I had a 3hr perris route, off of ramona expressway by lake perris, very nice paved area..also have a 4hr 4pm route for later today.


----------



## Movaldriver

Hahaha I left a Hemet route and took Riverside. Wasn't too bad


----------



## SavageSvage

Hemet one was cool, I figured it's about the same distance from the warehouse as it was from the warehouse to yucaipa/banning

And my house is on the south side of moval so came back on ramona expressway and was home in about 20mins after i was done


----------



## Movaldriver

Did my 9-12 then got 130-430. Home in time for kickoff!


----------



## imfatandold

Movaldriver said:


> Did my 9-12 then got 130-430. Home in time for kickoff!


just out of curiosity how much time do you spend fishing since your are doing with out a bot?


----------



## Movaldriver

Constantly! If I'm home I'm fishing it's ridiculous.


----------



## imfatandold

Movaldriver said:


> Constantly! If I'm home I'm fishing it's ridiculous.


kinda figured... cuz i know when the 9-10 blocks drop and the 4-430 ones but to pick up a random midday block you gotta be fishing non stop.


----------



## Movaldriver

I have a reserved for 4 pm today. Started fishing this morning for the heck of it and saw a 4 hour and a 3.5 missed out on those. Then another 4 hour morning block popped up and I actually got it! Unbelievable


----------



## Movaldriver

Today they had 14 4.5 hour blocks. I would love to get a few of those


----------



## imfatandold

Movaldriver said:


> Today they had 14 4.5 hour blocks. I would love to get a few of those


saw a couple guys loading up over 90 packages for a 4 hour block... i would hate to see what 430 and 5 hour blocks look like


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

And end up in Escondido or Palm Springs.


----------



## Movaldriver

I haven't seen any offers this morning. Anyone see or get any today?


----------



## Ladylib84

I haven't seen any either


----------



## Movaldriver

I got a 3 hour right after I posted that lol


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Someone just shoot me. Have a 4hr out of Irvine. But will forfeit if I get something better for tomorrow. ugh...

Edit: Forfeited for a 4hr Chino tomorrow. God that better not goto Arrowhead.


----------



## Ladylib84

Lol so did I! 930-1230


----------



## Movaldriver

Me too. I finished at 11. They told me they dropped the blocks late today.


----------



## Ladylib84

Today was rough! I finally experienced the dreaded dirt roads. It was crazy! I officially hate the Amazon GPS! Once I did it, I saw later that there were paved roads to get up there! Geez, ill always check from now on!


----------



## Movaldriver

The really bad areas are nothing but rutted dirt roads. B,D and C streets off Wood Road are horrible. Other days I'm in the hills overlooking Lake Matthews. It's horrible up there! Half mile driveway up a cliff. Nope. I've emailed Amazon about our personal vehicles getting torn up. Lots of drivers bringing back alot of packages.


----------



## Movaldriver

Nothing today


----------



## Ladylib84

Fish right now man, I just got a 4 hour for 1030


----------



## imfatandold

Movaldriver said:


> The really bad areas are nothing but rutted dirt roads. B,D and C streets off Wood Road are horrible. Other days I'm in the hills overlooking Lake Matthews. It's horrible up there! Half mile driveway up a cliff. Nope. I've emailed Amazon about our personal vehicles getting torn up. Lots of drivers bringing back alot of packages.


i have seen a few torn up fenders/wheels at DLA5 every time i ask its cuz of dirt roads... i dont want to be an asshole here by wtf are people thinking? last time i was talking to a guy with a fked up front end and he told me busted a wheel and popped a tire after his car went into a ditch while delivering for amazon.

1.call support "dirt road is unsafe for me to access"
2.mark package and unable to access
3.return to station

all amazon has to hear is that the dirt roads are not safe and they will stop giving flex drivers these routes sadly people just dont think about the consequences of going offroading with their vehicle.


----------



## Movaldriver

Got a 10 am but sat for an hour at the warehouse finally got a route at 11!! 1045 we're lined up and we didn't have ours yet it was a mess today. Not sure why they post routes at the last minute and then don't even have them ready.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Thought todays 4hr was gona take me far far away. Nope, 4 big apt complexs just 5 miles away. I think they wanted to kill me, 98% of them were on the third floor. Each flite of stairs were 18-20 steps each. Other than that, they were fairly easy and well marked. Finished in 3hr + drive home..

Off tomorrow and it would be nice if this Tues offers were like last week.


----------



## Ladylib84

Movaldriver said:


> Got a 10 am but sat for an hour at the warehouse finally got a route at 11!! 1045 we're lined up and we didn't have ours yet it was a mess today. Not sure why they post routes at the last minute and then don't even have them ready.


Right! I didn't get out until 11:50 for my route at 10:45. I didn't finish until almost 4:45 because I had FOUR different cities AND stops from the 60 up to the 210.


----------



## Movaldriver

Make sure to email all that to support so you will get paid for the extra time


----------



## Ladylib84

Oh wow I did not know we could do that. I will be doing that today!


----------



## Movaldriver

Bots are grabbing everything again it seems. Even the blocks released 15 minutes before start time. Why release blocks that late? Makes no sense to me.


----------



## Ladylib84

I missed like 8 this morning from like 645 until now. It's crazy how fast they Go!


----------



## Movaldriver

Same here


----------



## Placebo17

Movaldriver said:


> Bots are grabbing everything again it seems. Even the blocks released 15 minutes before start time. Why release blocks that late? Makes no sense to me.


Do you ever see people lingering around the warehouse and begging the blue vests for blocks? Those being released few minutes before the start time is probably for them.


----------



## Movaldriver

Actually never have seen that


----------



## Placebo17

Really? I see them quite often at my warehouse.


----------



## Movaldriver

Sometimes I see people sitting in their cars now that you mention it


----------



## impoorlikeyou

Head over to lane 1 you will see them



Movaldriver said:


> Actually never have seen that


----------



## Movaldriver

Just picked up 1230-430


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

I have , but less since school is in.


----------



## Movaldriver

They are doing a crappy job putting routes together lately. Even day routes are spread out. Today I had Redlands and Mentone it sucked. Got it all done though and finished in about 3 and a half hours.


----------



## Tank_Driver

Movaldriver said:


> They are doing a crappy job putting routes together lately. Even day routes are spread out. Today I had Redlands and Mentone it sucked. Got it all done though and finished in about 3 and a half hours.


Mentone. Oh man. I'm assuming since you had Redlands too you were on the border of Redlands/Mentone. Not sure.

All I know is last time I got Mentone I ended up in the Village (way up 38 already in the National Forest for those who may not know). No reception, mountain roads, few visible addresses, dogs on the front porch with no gates... you get me.

I really, really considered just quitting that day and bringing the route back. But I didn't.


----------



## Movaldriver

Luckily I wasn't that far up there. Actually mostly newer tract homes. I was worried where I would end up on my way out there. I've been way up there before. Couldn't make one delivery because the bridge was washed out lol

On the plus side I stopped at Green spot for some jerky!


----------



## Tank_Driver

Movaldriver said:


> Luckily I wasn't that far up there. Actually mostly newer tract homes. I was worried where I would end up on my way out there. I've been way up there before. Couldn't make one delivery because the bridge was washed out lol
> 
> On the plus side I stopped at Green spot for some jerky!


Greenspot is the only reason I didn't (& don't) quit when I get that route lol. Good choice!


----------



## Movaldriver

I also got one of those specialty sodas. Expensive but good on a hot day!


----------



## Movaldriver

Wow it's a miracle! This morning I got the first block that showed up! 4 hour and it was Moreno Valley. It was a good day lol


----------



## Movaldriver

Yesterday had a 3 hour morning and a 4 hour afternoon. Today I have a 3.5 and hoping for an early afternoon. Really don't want a 4 or 430 today! Dodgers and Raiders tonight. Priorities! ⚾


----------



## Woohaa

Movaldriver said:


> Make sure to email all that to support so you will get paid for the extra time


Did Amazon change something recently 'cause they already said you don't get paid for going over your block.


----------



## Movaldriver

Yeah if it's warehouse fault you can get compensated


----------



## Prg909

Movaldriver said:


> Yesterday had a 3 hour morning and a 4 hour afternoon. Today I have a 3.5 and hoping for an early afternoon. Really don't want a 4 or 430 today! Dodgers and Raiders tonight. Priorities! ⚾


That's why I'm taking tonight off


----------



## Movaldriver

I'm considering it


----------



## Movaldriver

So glad I stayed home last night congratulations Dodgers! Thanks Raiders for the heart failure in the last minute of the game! How dramatic. Typical old school Raiders finish


----------



## Movaldriver

After 845 and we are lined up way down the street. Past the south driveway! So dangerous.


----------



## Nubiwon

Movaldriver said:


> So glad I stayed home last night congratulations Dodgers! Thanks Raiders for the heart failure in the last minute of the game! How dramatic. Typical old school Raiders finish


it sure felt like a whole period play out in 40 second, or was it the other way around? lmao


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Movaldriver said:


> After 845 and we are lined up way down the street. Past the south driveway! So dangerous.


Yes, a bunch of bike lane revenue just sitting there.

Doing a drive by in about 15 minutes to J&B to yet another 4hr Chino. Only a few cars yesterday, probably early 10am's.

Yep, 3 cars past that


----------



## imfatandold

Movaldriver said:


> After 845 and we are lined up way down the street. Past the south driveway! So dangerous.


people like you arent going to learn till a semi rear ends you and you are found at fault for parking on that street. drive in and park in the back tell who ever is out there what time your block starts and the reason you are parking back there thats all you have to do. if another flex driver tries to tell you to get in line or not to cut tough luck they dont run the joint.


----------



## Movaldriver

It was blocked by other drivers so I couldn't. I always get there early to avoid being in the street but so many cars today it couldn't be helped. I was only the second car before the driveway and I was right against the curb with hazards on. Another car had made a uturn to get in and sat with his ass out in traffic! I can't believe people are still using that split to make turns.


----------



## oicu812

Movaldriver said:


> Another car had made a uturn to get in and sat with his ass out in traffic! I can't believe people are still using that split to make turns.


Typical assholes. There are several at every delivery station I've worked at except maybe DLA9.


----------



## Movaldriver

What is going on this weekend? Hardly any blocks and they are not released until late. The warehouse is dead only lane 2 open. Seeing nothing in the morning but lots of 2 and 2.5 night blocks. It's like nobody ordered anything! Scary


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

I got the same idea too. Peeps spent there money on Halloween.


----------



## imfatandold

Movaldriver said:


> What is going on this weekend? Hardly any blocks and they are not released until late. The warehouse is dead only lane 2 open. Seeing nothing in the morning but lots of 2 and 2.5 night blocks. It's like nobody ordered anything! Scary


what do you mean dont you enjoy doing re attempts at 11pm through dirt roads?


----------



## Movaldriver

imfatandold said:


> what do you mean dont you enjoy doing re attempts at 11pm through dirt roads?


Hahaha in the pitch black night! Or up the hills of Lake Matthews where the cliff dwellers live no thanks!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Ya, I like to take the traction control off the Hemi and spin a couple donuts as I'm leaving.


----------



## Movaldriver

On the fb page for DLA5 I'm noticing several people posting that they are fairly new to this. Maybe the newbies are getting the blocks. It's happened before. But it seems there aren't really very many blocks anyway so why bring in more drivers? Getting ready for the holidays I guess but geez show some love to us who have stuck around since the beginning!


----------



## impoorlikeyou

Movaldriver said:


> On the fb page for DLA5 I'm noticing several people posting that they are fairly new to this. Maybe the newbies are getting the blocks. It's happened before. But it seems there aren't really very many blocks anyway so why bring in more drivers? Getting ready for the holidays I guess but geez show some love to us who have stuck around since the beginning!


Nothing but new faces at the Station hopfully amazon is gearing up for massive termination of all the cheaters that thought they could make a gig thier full time job


----------



## Movaldriver

Supposedly at their meeting Saturday it was decided only vans getting the morning blocks. And these newbies are actually getting reserved blocks but all evening no morning reserved. This is a bunch of crap!


----------



## imfatandold

Movaldriver said:


> Supposedly at their meeting Saturday it was decided only vans getting the morning blocks. And these newbies are actually getting reserved blocks but all evening no morning reserved. This is a bunch of crap!


well they do have 4 contractors at DLA5 i think a couple of them are even doing sameday aswell.


----------



## Prg909

So if we want blocks we have to transfer to Chino


----------



## Movaldriver

Quite a few people are jumping ship altogether. They are saying if it's only at night forget it. I think the daytime blocks will start up soon for the holidays. The vans won't be able to handle the workload. Until then it's going to be slow.


----------



## Tank_Driver

imfatandold said:


> what do you mean dont you enjoy doing re attempts at 11pm through dirt roads?


I bought my tank specifically for the new routes out of DLA5; dirt roads are not an issue.


----------



## Movaldriver

Just can't get any blocks that's the biggest issue


----------



## Tank_Driver

Movaldriver said:


> Just can't get any blocks that's the biggest issue


That's the thing. The tank serves three purposes:

1) Got tired of locked gates and "access problems." I now just ram right through them.

2) I saw the off-roading required for the new routes and realized a wimpy, earth-friendly Prius wasn't gonna get the job done.

3) The final purpose that I'll be using the tank for is if they don't get their act together down there, I'll be ramming it right through the warehouse and taking the entire Flex operation with me. The cheaters are the first I'm going for; I know each and every one of you.

(Amazon, I'm joking about the last one. Just get your act together. This tank ain't cheap to operate!)


----------



## Movaldriver

Hahaha yeah you just made my day! I needed a good laugh thanks


----------



## Tank_Driver

Movaldriver said:


> Hahaha yeah you just made my day! I needed a good laugh thanks


Of course 

Let's hope for some of those 12:30 blocks to pop up. Not ideal, but at least some more options.


----------



## Movaldriver

Probably will since it's too hot to do afternoon blocks


----------



## Movaldriver

Somebody just picked up a 4 hour with an 1145 start time


----------



## impoorlikeyou

Remember that email talking about more evening block? Lol


----------



## Movaldriver

OMG yeah it makes sense now


----------



## Movaldriver

Already saw a 4 hour for 5 o'clock. I think the 5 pm are the reserved that people are dropping. The 5 pm seem to be the new reserved time


----------



## Movaldriver

I got a 3 pm


----------



## impoorlikeyou

Movaldriver said:


> I got a 3 pm


 sooo you refreshed from 5am untill you got a block at 3pm? Sounds like its worth it!


----------



## Movaldriver

Actually I didn't. I started around 630 only did it off and on today. Just happened to catch one.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Tank_Driver said:


> (Amazon, I'm joking about the last one. Just get your act together. This tank ain't cheap to operate!)


I already purposed using Dual Sport bikes , envelopes and no more than 12 small pac's.

How does an Indian say , "Go bound sand," In Hindu ? That's the answer I got.


----------



## Movaldriver

According to Richard they did not take away the morning blocks but it's been slow. Here's hoping they pick up again soon

AND I just got a 9-1! Only about 10 minutes of refreshing and it's the first one I saw.


----------



## Movaldriver

Traffic is backed up almost to Allessandro it's crazy this morning. I think accident on the 215 is the issue. Made it on time but now we can't pull in because of the construction in the warehouse the workers need to finish up something before we can go in.


----------



## Movaldriver

Another warehouse person this morning told me the same thing. They have not taken any the morning blocks


----------



## Movaldriver

Two weeks now with no Saturday morning blocks


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Drove by there yesterday at 930, not a single car in line. I should have circled around back.

The construction past the dealers is one lane, plus they have to repave it later on. I guess were screwed either way since no U turn too. 

I feel ya, Chino kind of the same way, however missed the next day 3 times in a row. Then a 4hr 1230 today pops up, I didn't think I would get but did, ugh was gona take today off.


----------



## imfatandold

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Drove by there yesterday at 930, not a single car in line. I should have circled around back.
> 
> The construction past the dealers is one lane, plus they have to repave it later on. I guess were screwed either way since no U turn too.
> 
> I feel ya, Chino kind of the same way, however missed the next day 3 times in a row. Then a 4hr 1230 today pops up, I didn't think I would get but did, ugh was gona take today off.


you are like the creepy ex boy friend that cant let go.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Sorry my friend, this is not about sex.


----------



## Movaldriver

Noticed a new van company has recently been added and now we get zero offers for mornings. Yet there's a Craigslist ad for flex drivers in Riverside!!! I'm thinking holiday season starts any day now but until then we are only getting afternoon 3.5 hour blocks.


----------



## imfatandold

Movaldriver said:


> Noticed a new van company has recently been added and now we get zero offers for mornings. Yet there's a Craigslist ad for flex drivers in Riverside!!! I'm thinking holiday season starts any day now but until then we are only getting afternoon 3.5 hour blocks.


dude that 4th contractor has been there since before dla5 lost all the routes to dla7. thats amazon for you they set up a new contractor plus get rid of the routes plus hire more flex drivers. now they have 1000 flex drivers fighting for 10 blocks every afternoon.

ps. i havent done flex in over two weeks just got tired of the bs at dla5


----------



## Movaldriver

I think this is a 5th one never saw it until a few days ago


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

And now that Anaheim / BP is closed guess how many times I've been to Buena Park from dla7, and just a mile from that delivery station ? 

Last time ended up just .4 miles. The place is just as it says on google maps. States Logistics.


----------



## Movaldriver

Picked up a 1230 got confirmation it is a new van company. They get all the morning routes because of their contracts


----------



## imfatandold

Movaldriver said:


> I think this is a 5th one never saw it until a few days ago





Movaldriver said:


> Picked up a 1230 got confirmation it is a new van company. They get all the morning routes because of their contracts


do you know if any of the contractors are hiring for sameday morning routes? fk being a van driver but same day is pretty much like flex but a real job. last time i asked only tbs was hiring for same day but they dont start till the after noon.


----------



## Movaldriver

No idea and I haven't seen the sign out there lately. Usually an ad on indeed or Craigslist for the van companies


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

So basicly were someone's poor bastrad step children. Explains why dla7 parking lot is empty.


----------



## Placebo17

Now all the white vans get all the first attempts and you guys get the reattempts and left overs?

That sucks man. Only thing worth doing in this program is the morning block. anything after 1pm is a crapshoot.


----------



## Movaldriver

We also get the evening same day deliveries which are sometimes spread all over the place. Come on holiday shoppers! We'll start getting morning routes again soon.


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex

It should pick up all over ....

*Amazon launched Black Friday 23 days early.*

http://www.seattlepi.com/business/t...dtheweb&utm_source=homepage&utm_medium=sfgate


----------



## Movaldriver

My Amazon account just says countdown to Black Friday sale. Hopefully orders pick up.


----------



## imfatandold

Movaldriver said:


> We also get the evening same day deliveries which are sometimes spread all over the place. Come on holiday shoppers! We'll start getting morning routes again soon.


you are starting to sound delusional bro they have been saying that for the past month. its pretty obvious that atleast at dla5 they are trying to phase out flex drivers. i mean who can blame them most of the flex drivers i see around there act like they never had a real job before.


----------



## Movaldriver

Met a guy last night doing his first time. Still bringing on new drivers!


----------



## Tank_Driver

8:30 - 10:30 on a Sunday night for a measly $36. I mean, I guess it’s a good sign it’s just sitting there with no takers, but still, what an insult.

It’ll probably be gone in a few minutes too.


----------



## imfatandold

Tank_Driver said:


> 8:30 - 10:30 on a Sunday night for a measly $36. I mean, I guess it's a good sign it's just sitting there with no takers, but still, what an insult.
> 
> It'll probably be gone in a few minutes too.


usps is hiring for ARC sun/sat and holidays 19 dollars an hour. all you have to do is pass the 473 exam to get a real job. flex went from being a fun way to make an extra buck to another uber overnight.


----------



## Tank_Driver

Anybody else today?


----------



## Movaldriver

Nothing


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Missed every single one today...


----------



## Movaldriver

None even show anymore before noon


----------



## Dagube

I’m working for DLA7 and I’m having the same problem of not being able to see a block. If it’s there it’s for a split second and it’s gone. Even when I’m able to click on it it’s already gone or taken. Don’t see many 4 hour blocks in chino anymore nor Can I even accept blocks. So disappointing and frustrating. I’ve been waking up early too and no luck in getting a block


----------



## oicu812

There are very few blocks in Chino right now. It's slow everywhere except maybe Irvine.


----------



## Movaldriver

Got a 4 hour for tonight and last night


----------



## Tank_Driver

Movaldriver said:


> Got a 4 hour for tonight and last night


Starting around 4 or 5?

6:30 - 10:30 is available right now. That should be an extra $18.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Movaldriver said:


> Got a 4 hour for tonight and last night


Oouch. Good but Oouch.


----------



## Movaldriver

All we get are nights and since the time change getting 4 hours again at least. It SUCKS delivering in the dark lol



Tank_Driver said:


> Starting around 4 or 5?
> 
> 6:30 - 10:30 is available right now. That should be an extra $18.


Actually been getting 4 pm start times but today 345. Montclair and Upland ugh


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

I bet traffic back was fun, probably added 30 minutes. But the trade off, 20 stops or less. 

Montclair Upland ? That's Chino territory. I'm glad you got the work but like wtf ?


----------



## Tank_Driver

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Montclair Upland ? That's Chino territory. I'm glad you got the work but like wtf ?


Was just replying and thinking the same thing. Seems these days they just draw a card from the hat for you and send you on your merry way.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

I still can't believe Chino's map, Goes all the way to Devore even Arrowhead I heard of one route. Then clear to Whittier. West of the 15 but north of the 60. I've done more Buena Park than I care for just a mile away from the old Anaheim wh. Cause once your on the other side of the Continental divide may as well stay doing ride share til at least 8pm. Makes for a longer day.


----------



## Dagube

Has anyone gotten a notification that says drive to warehouse for more delivery opportunities and it navigates you if you click pick up...does anyone know what that means


----------



## imfatandold

Dagube said:


> Has anyone gotten a notification that says drive to warehouse for more delivery opportunities and it navigates you if you click pick up...does anyone know what that means


thats odd asf so you drive down to the warehouse without even knowing if you are going to make money?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

It means your being scammed by a surge rate.  Demand is off the charts !!!

Its not usual to see people tapping there.


----------



## imfatandold

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> It means your being scammed by a surge rate.  Demand is off the charts !!!
> 
> Its not usual to see people tapping there.


maybe i didnt understand what he said but getting a message to drive down to the station and tap away in the parking lot sounds like a scam. unless they are releasing blocks to people within a certain radius of the station now.


----------



## Movaldriver

I actually got an early route 1145-345


----------



## Tank_Driver

Would have loved to work the 12-4 they just gave me, but kinda hard when it's 11:38 am.

Not all of us are Movaldriver and can make it to the warehouse in 5!


----------



## Movaldriver

I'm on my way for 1230 lol


----------



## Tank_Driver

Movaldriver said:


> I'm on my way for 1230 lol


Lol good luck, gonna shoot for one later if I can. Ended up in Hemet for Lyft... can only handle so much of Hemet.


----------



## Movaldriver

Hahahahhha I'm actually delivering in Hemet


----------



## Tank_Driver

Movaldriver said:


> Hahahahhha I'm actually delivering in Hemet


Lol ouch. I'll take any other route.


----------



## Movaldriver

Never again. What a spread out crappy route. Should not have 15 minutes between stops. Happened 4 times today. I was in every corner of that damn city.


----------



## imfatandold

Tank_Driver said:


> Would have loved to work the 12-4 they just gave me, but kinda hard when it's 11:38 am.
> 
> Not all of us are Movaldriver and can make it to the warehouse in 5!


im pretty sure he live at the station either inside a van or in one of those big boxes where they keep the grey bags.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

So there is a gig worse than Lyft to do in Hemet. Makes Winchester sound better.


----------



## Tank_Driver

Decided to take my advice from earlier, and in the process, curiousity got the best of me. First evening block since all the changes, and what an ABSOLUTE disaster. 

Drivers don’t even know to line up anymore, vans were honking trying to get by while two drivers refused to move. A madman of a new driver almost went flying into the curb making a turn into there, arrival codes were nowhere to be found, and then when they found them, they didn’t work. Drivers forming pickup lanes that never existed, 2 and even 3 people in a car (!!), and the vests trying to manage all of it. 

The route was even worse. 12/24 on a 3 hour route were apartments in the worst part of Montclair, no parking anywhere in the dark, 5 returns when I usually average 0-2, app glitches and the scan flashlight wouldn’t turn off... I could go on and on. Then a 1 hour return time, and just to top it off, on the way out of the warehouse after dropping off my returns a semi was blocking off the exit and had nowhere to go. 

This is not the Flex I remember.


----------



## Movaldriver

They need to get people out there organizing that line it's always a mess. Plus new people don't know what to do and Amazon sure as hell doesn't tell them. I see flex drivers organizing the lines which they shouldn't have to do. I did a 3 hour at 430. Barely made it because my 4 hour ended at 430. I miss the nice easy 4 hours. This was 3 cities but at least in each one deliveries were close together. My 3 hour was 12/17 not bad. Rancho and Fontana but only about 5 minutes apart where the city name changes. The bad part was traffic getting out there. Took an hour. I'm not big on 3 hours but did 2 this week. Yesterday only because I was on my way with a return anyway so I figured why not


----------



## Tank_Driver

Movaldriver said:


> They need to get people out there organizing that line it's always a mess. Plus new people don't know what to do and Amazon sure as hell doesn't tell them. I see flex drivers organizing the lines which they shouldn't have to do. I did a 3 hour at 430. Barely made it because my 4 hour ended at 430. I miss the nice easy 4 hours. This was 3 cities but at least in each one deliveries were close together. My 3 hour was 12/17 not bad. Rancho and Fontana but only about 5 minutes apart where the city name changes. The bad part was traffic getting out there. Took an hour. I'm not big on 3 hours but did 2 this week. Yesterday only because I was on my way with a return anyway so I figured why not


I couldn't believe the line at all. Even when it used to extend to the exit drivers knew to park as close to the curb as possible to let vans/returns go by, and leave the exit clear until you could safely pull forward. The guy that pulled in behind me IMMEDIATELY formed his own second lane (hope that wasn't you! Lol) and from there it was chaos.

I think a big issue with the vests is the high turnover. I only recognized three from before, and I don't think by coincidence they were the only ones that knew what was going on. Two of the new trainees were telling people to go scan the arrival code, and it wasn't even valid. And at least three drivers just in our lane were new, as they were asking about the whole process.

Even the chaotic afternoons there before were never this bad. Never. You may have had more deliveries, but it was organized and I felt our fellow drivers were a competent group who thoroughly enjoyed it. I miss the regulars chatting about their routes for a few minutes, and those 4 hour routes to the scenic hills of Redlands that you mentioned lol

I honestly was a bit embarrassed looking around today, I can't help but say. I'm not sure if you were in 3 or 4, but one lady had her vest literally on backwards, and one car had three people get out of it (again, hope that wasn't you Movaldriver!! Lol). Didn't people at least try to pretend before by having their assistants waiting near the bench?

Man. I'm sticking to the mid-afternoon routes for now. It was really depressing seeing all that today.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Tank I can assure you, that was not Moval. I've met her a couple of times, she's been there from the beginning and knows whats up.

I want to come back to DLA5 but keep hearing stuff like this sort of makes the drive to Chino not so bad.


----------



## Placebo17

This whole time I thought Movaldriver was a dude. LOL


----------



## Tank_Driver

Placebo17 said:


> This whole time I thought Movaldriver was a dude. LOL


So did I lol



Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Tank I can assure you, that was not Moval. I've met her a couple of times, she's been there from the beginning and knows whats up.
> 
> I want to come back to DLA5 but keep hearing stuff like this sort of makes the drive to Chino not so bad.


Stick to DLA7 if you can. I know my paragraph was long, but it's only because of how eye-opening it was. I really felt the change.

Thanks for the info too! Lol I'm one of the few who wear a black safety vest, so I'm easy to find.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

And one of the good looking ones too. Crap now I'm in deep doo doo.


----------



## Tank_Driver

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> And one of the good looking ones too. Crap now I'm in deep doo doo.


So Movaldriver is not imfatandold? I was always curious about those two.


----------



## Movaldriver

HAHAHA Tank Driver you made my day!! Thanks Amsoil lol

I don't take anyone inside with me. My husband rides along at night but waits outside. As for the vest, wasn't me but totally something I might do lol. I understand what you mean people are being so ridiculous! Of course I'm not perfect but I think I can safely say I know what I'm doing. I'm friendly with some drivers I've been seeing for a while. I enjoy that part of it too. Quite a few now who aren't even slightly friendly I don't get it.


----------



## Movaldriver

The other issue last night was no walkies for the warehouse staff. Apparently people forget to charge them. They were yelling to each other across the warehouse. Afternoon staff is not well trained. A couple of the newer ones seem to be catching on but a few are clueless! That whole QR code mess was unbelievable. One girl told me oh it's ok just leave. Um, no I want to get paid! She didn't know that's why we do it. They have GOT to train these people!!! If they don't get a couple of people to straighten out the lines, I see a huge accident or riot in the near future.


----------



## imfatandold

Tank_Driver said:


> So Movaldriver is not imfatandold? I was always curious about those two.


lol nope i dont even flex anymore i just hang around here for fun now. theirs noway im going to do afternoon/night blocks out of DLA5.


----------



## Tank_Driver

imfatandold said:


> lol nope i dont even flex anymore i just hang around here for fun now. theirs noway im going to do afternoon/night blocks out of DLA5.


There was 8-10 available last night for $36 as I was pulling into the warehouse for a return, and I saw one Flexer there along with all the parked vans. Felt bad for the guy.


----------



## Movaldriver

No way I'm not taking any routes that late especially a 2 hour I don't even do those. I rarely even take a 3 hour but have had to lately


----------



## Movaldriver

Today I got one of those beautiful old style routes. All the bubbles right together. Done in under two hours.


----------

